# Elevated DIY pond using plastic liner and decking board



## deepak267 (28 Sep 2013)

My DIY project was to make a pond at the backyard of my brother's house who lives in Bristol. Here is the final outcome of the pond. 

You can see the detailed step-by-step construction here







You can see the detailed step-by-step construction here.


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Sep 2013)

Very nice indeed. I have a planter very similar never thought about lining and filling it though!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ady34 (28 Sep 2013)

good job


----------



## deepak267 (28 Sep 2013)

Thanks Aliclarke & Ady..


----------



## kirk (1 May 2014)

Nice, I like it.smart.


----------

